# The Yorkshireman



## Haggis-triker (Sep 16, 2011)

Hya folks. 
I have joined the forum to hopefully gleen some information and hopefully lots of pictures of a tugboat called The Yorkshireman.
I am building a 1/48 scale model of the tug and would like to make it as authentic as is possible.
The Yorkshireman was one of two nearly identical tugs, the other called the Irishman and as I believe started thier working life for United Towing of Hull.
My model kit came from Model Slipway and is testing my abilities as it is my first model. 

Please can you help with pics and info?
Did you or one of your relatives work on her?
I am particularly interested in pictures of inside the wheelhouse of controls dials and layout etc etc
I can post a link to my build thread which is on The Model Tug Forum if that is allowed.
Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to give.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Plenty of ship modelers aboard here Haggis-triker.
There are also some ex crewmen from UTC aboard who may be able to guide you.
Should be pictures in the gallery too!.


----------



## Haggis-triker (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks. I hope to make my model as near to the real thing as I can but I am struggling to find pics of inside the wheelhouse


----------

